# Swimbait throwers



## Jim (Mar 4, 2007)

Any of you throw swimbaits? I tried it last year with a mattlures perch.
Im actually thinking about picking up his new Ultimate Blugill. It looks like its going to be a killer bait.

Here is the link: https://www.mattlures.com/ultimatebluegill.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2007)

In SoCal and here in AZ swimbaits are must have. I use all Castaic Trout Swimbaits. They are killer baits in the winter and late fall. You may get only one or two bites a day but they will be very quality fish.

https://www.castaicsoftbait.com/

Here are some swimbait fish from one of my buddies at Canyon Lake here in AZ


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2007)

That Bluegill your looking at would be a killer spawn bait. They would go nuts if you got anywhere near a bed with that thing.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Nice Hogs!
Do you know how big the one on the right is?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it was between 8 and 9 #'s. :-k


----------



## Icefisher15 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yah, Im also thinking about getting some of the Mattlures swimbaits, think i will just throw them on my musky rod.... i dunno they look real good though.


----------



## marshbass (Apr 8, 2007)

I fish in brackish water and find the 3" swim bait to be my favorite lure for all fish (reds, bass, specks, flounder, crappie too). I keep a few bags in my boat. I use storm, berkley and tsumanni (?)....all about the same . I caught a dozen huge specks this week on the lure.....marshbass


----------



## cjensen (May 15, 2007)

I'm giving the Mattlures baby bass swimbait a run this year as well as the ABT Ripshad. Even though there not swimbaits Im gonna give the Lucky Craft RC 3.5 a try. Those cranks are big...


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

Took some pics of these baits. I am impressed, Cant wait to post some pics of the hawgs these things can catch.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

how much do those things weigh??


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> how much do those things weigh??




The perch is 1.5 ounces, and the Bluegill is 1.9 ounces. Perfect for 7 foot heavy or x-heavy rod IMO.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

Yea but id hate to see someone throw it on anything less than that...halfway through a cast...SNnnnnnaaPPPPP....


----------

